# C Band questions



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I was just wondering if C band is still worth fooling with. I have E* and plan to keep it as my pay service but, I have a C band pole mounted in my yard with that three strand Coax running from it to my attic. I have a friend that has offered to give me a dish and an old receiver. I am really only interested in wild feeds. Is there still much out there or what? Is it worth fooling with?


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

I'm using a c-band dish as I write this, I watch the RTN shows using a digital receive for free, it ain't stealing, it's not scrambled so you can watch for free, I watch the old shows on RTN. It's about 17 channels that are like TV land sorta. I watch RTN channels alot... you'll need a K/U amp to get RTN and at least an 8ft dish...see my link and scroll down the page, it's about 50 channels but I only selected the english speaking channels. There's another satellite that has more RTN channels out there somewhere.

http://www.lyngsat.com/galaxy18.html


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow, that is pretty cool. I might have to look into it. It appears that there is not much out there that is still analog. I don't know but, my guess that this receiver is analog. What is a good C band digital receiver? Where is a good place to pick one up on the cheap? Could I watch all the free stuff without a subscription if I had a 4DTV box? Is there any free HD on C band? If so what kind of receiver would I need for that.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

I love my C-BAND 4DTV with HDD-200. I have had this system before the lauch of either DIRECTV or DISH.This system is capable of either C or KU feeds and there is nothing like the first generation picture you receive off this next would be DIRECTV.What you are seeking is the FREE TO AIR receiver. I have been told there is some programming there.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Lots of HD on C Band. I use a Pansat 9200HD and get CW, MyNetwork, ABC, Several Fox Sports nets, Nascar Races, just about any live sports event on ESPN, FXHD, NGCHD... all in HD. On Ku there is PBS-HD, and lots of other channels. I use a 6' Fortec dish with a DMS C/Ku LNB. I love it. Watching live Gustov hurricane coverage right now on AMC5.


----------

